# How to find a live-out nanny



## nalas (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi,

We've recently moved to Dubai and we'll be needing a nanny with fairly short notice (within a few weeks).

We've done some research on services such as NanniesDubai and Majestic Nannies and people seems to have had mixed results with them. Most seem to agree, however, that it has been quite a hassle to deal with tons of different, non-suitable candidates (e.g. maids lacking experience with children, a lot of candidates not showing up for interviews, candidates not fitting requested criterias etc)... and that's worrying.

What we're looking for is basically a women who:

- Is kind, compassionate and who loves kids
- Has experience from working with toddlers (our kid is 2).
- Has her own place to stay (i.e. probably a visa via some company?)
- Speaks good English

We're a fairly typical, liberal, easy-going Scandinavian family. We treat everyone well; with respect and kindness, regardless of origin, religion or profession. We're easy people to deal with.

Now, I find it hard to believe that it really _has_ to be that difficult to find someone who makes a good fit.

Which approach would you suggest for us, based on your experience? Maybe someone even has a specific candidate in mind?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

The classifieds sections of the various expat forums are a good pace to start, there's one for expat woman that I won't be allowed to link to but you will be able to find, there are posts from nannies looking for jobs as well as employers leaving dubai looking to place their nannies, if you're lucky you can find someone with good references quite quickly


----------



## BrokenWings (Sep 14, 2013)

im not really sure but I doubt u could get someone already on a company visa? what nationality are u wanting


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Get loads of "would you like" through the door!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

blazeaway said:


> Get loads of "would you like" through the door!


That said would you respond to a flyer through the door or should you stick to reputable agencies?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The term "nanny" is used very loosely out here. It's just a fancy word for maids who are made to work 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

It's not easy to find one that blends in with your family. You're talking about someone from a completely different cultural background and while you might be ever so accommodating, there are some who just won't be the right. It's all trial and error.

Also, finding a live out nanny who is sponsored by another company (ones that provide maid services) is not always a 100% guarantee. There are times when they won't be able to provide you with a dedicated person, so you'll have to get used to different people showing up at times.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

The services here hire people mainly because they are willing to work for the minimum wage. There is really not much more screening that goes on.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> The services here hire people mainly because they are willing to work for the minimum wage. There is really not much more screening that goes on.


That would worry me if I was hiring a nanny!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

blazeaway said:


> That would worry me if I was hiring a nanny!


You could do your own search by placing an ad in the classifieds. The people that apply through these ads though are looking for sponsorship most of the time.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You have to be very careful with this. Employing someone, unless they are through an agency, who is on someone else's sponsorship is illegal and carries massive fines for all parties involved. Really your only option is to find a reputable agency or sponsor someone yourself.


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

We placed our add in the ex pat woman website classified section. (google it)

I had 22 replies and interviewed 8 face to face. I took references from her current employer in Dubai of 3 years and met her twice in addition to monitor how my baby son was with her.

we sponsor her visa and she lives with us,
I give her fri and Saturday off because I want my baby back when I am not working, but she is around if I need baby sitting to spend time with my husband in the evening.

its an ideal situation and I could not be more happy with our choice.

good luck

referencing from current employer is very important however!


----------



## Superpachagris (Jul 20, 2014)

nalas said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've recently moved to Dubai and we'll be needing a nanny with fairly short notice (within a few weeks).
> 
> ...


Hi nalas

I was wondering whether you had found a nanny as per your criteria here above in your post or what other solution you had found ?

I ask as i am looking exactly for the same type of nanny, i.e.:
- a nanny that has experience with young babies (3 month old plus)
- i would only need her five days a week, six hours each day
- live out nanny
- nanny who can also so some cleaning.

We are a french couple based in dubai since six years now with a newborn baby and as everyone knows, maternity leave is way too short here so i urgently need a nanny that fits in wi the above criteria.

Any suggestions are welcome !


----------



## nalas (Oct 4, 2013)

Superpachagris said:


> Hi nalas
> 
> I was wondering whether you had found a nanny as per your criteria here above in your post or what other solution you had found ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

We found that it wasn't realistic to find a nanny with her own accommodation without actually having to pay for that accommodation on top of her salary (which makes sense) and we just didn't want someone living with us.

Instead we decided to go for a nursery (full-time). Even though it means less flexibility for us we're very, very happy with that decision. Our daughter absolutely loves going there and I'm pretty confident that they can offer more in terms of actual education and stimulation than a nanny would be able to. 

With a newborn it's a different situation than with a toddler, of course. I hope that you find a solution that works for you; I'm sorry that I can't be of more help.

Best of luck!


----------



## Superpachagris (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the prompt reply but i need a live out nanny....


----------

